# Corsair H60: Neuauflage mit verbesserter Kühlleistung für 2018



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. März 2018)

*Corsair H60: Neuauflage mit verbesserter Kühlleistung für 2018*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Corsair H60: Neuauflage mit verbesserter Kühlleistung für 2018*

						Die H60-Kompaktwasserkühlung wurde von Corsair neu aufgelegt. Die Kühlung mit 120-mm-Radiator lässt sich nun werkzeuglos montieren und soll eine höhere Kühlleistung - dank Verbesserungen an Pumpe, Kontaktfäche und Radiator - erreichen. DieCorsair H60 verfügt über keine RGB-Beleuchtung, in die Pumpenabdeckung ist aber eine weiße LED integriert. Corsair Link wird unterstützt.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Corsair H60: Neuauflage mit verbesserter Kühlleistung für 2018*


----------



## WhoRainZone (27. März 2018)

*AW: Corsair H60: Neuauflage mit verbesserter Kühlleistung für 2018*

Ich glaube, das gehört nicht in das Unterforum "Erweiterbare Wasserkühlungen"... Just sayin


----------



## roxxnplotz (27. März 2018)

*AW: Corsair H60: Neuauflage mit verbesserter Kühlleistung für 2018*

Das Ding ( wie fast jede Corsair AiO ) ist lauter ( Pumpe ) als mein Dark Rock 3 Pro  unter Vollast, just saying. Lieber ne Wakü selber machen.


----------

